# 9.0R is coming!



## frijsdijk (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2012)

It's already mentioned here too: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/

But some of the links still result in a 404


----------



## segfault (Jan 10, 2012)

Downloaded and installed it last night from the main ftp server.
Good stuff.


----------



## johnd (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool. 

Grep the torrents from http://torrents.freebsd.org:8080/ and start seeding!


----------



## gkontos (Jan 10, 2012)

It is out since January the 2nd but I would wait first for the official announcement before start seeding.

BTW I have already switched a couple of my servers to STABLE and my desktop to CURRENT


----------



## oliverh (Jan 10, 2012)

It's out for several days, to give the mirrors time to synchronize.


----------



## frijsdijk (Jan 11, 2012)

oliverh said:
			
		

> It's out for several days, to give the mirrors time to synchronize.



Ah.. I found it


----------



## fonz (Jan 12, 2012)

'Tis officially out now.

Fonz


----------

